# Does God still punish u even if you've repented?



## Plenty (Sep 21, 2005)

Ya'll I did something that I though was very awful last semeter.  I feel like God is going to get me.  

I am so worried.  Any scriptures or anything you know will be greatly apprieciated.

Also what is that "10-fold" thing about, when you do something good or bad?

Thanks


----------



## phynestone (Sep 21, 2005)

God has already forgiven you and remembers your sin no longer. Meditate on Isaiah 1:18

Don't worry, I experienced the same thing last semester and you do reap what you've sown, but if you repent (turn away from the sin completely), he will remember that. Hopes this helps


----------



## JuJuBoo (Sep 21, 2005)

If you've asked for forgiveness, do not worry about it. While we do reap was we sow, God is never out to get you. He's a merciful God. He may allow us to go through the consequences of our sins, but he never wants you to suffer and won't allow anything to come on you that you can't bear. 

Just think about it. If God was out to get us, we would have been "GOT" a long time ago!  He's had plenty of reason to wipe us *ALLLL* out, but it goes to show you how loving and merciful He is.


----------



## sithembile (Sep 21, 2005)

God does not punish for our sins once we have confessed it and truly turned away from it. However, He may not always remove the consequence of our sin, although He will forgive us (eg David). Sometimes God allows circumstances in order to discipline us, and the Bible states in Hebrews 12 that God disciplines those whom He loves, because it will produce a harvest of righteousness in us. Sometimes if He instantly removes the consequences of sin, then we may easily fall back into it because it was easy to just do it, repent and start over. I don't know what your situation is, but if you feel that He is permitting certain things in your life, then please know that He loves you and that even when you are going through, He is with you.


----------



## BlkHoneyLuv2U (Sep 26, 2005)

sithembile said:
			
		

> Sometimes God allows circumstances in order to discipline us, and the Bible states in Hebrews 12 that God disciplines those whom He loves, because it will produce a harvest of righteousness in us.


Hey got a witness here, I was arrested too many years ago to count for posession. I am now drug free, alcohol free, born again child of God. I know God has forgiven me but society has not. I have now through Gods grace changed my life completely but this one dark spot on my record from my past is a big hinderance to me in obtaining employment. Each time I see backgroung check on an app, I cringe because I know what will come back, I still apply but never get the job. I keep asking myself why, if God has forgiven me why cant society. I even went to see a lawyer about expungment and was told there is no such law here in Bama, that even if the Governor pardoned me, I would still have a record. Aahhh well I will just have to keep the faith and know that God knows whats best for me, even though there are times I feel Lord ya got ta be kidding me, especially now that I'm in serious student loan debt with a BS/BA in accounting but working as a dishwasher making 7.30 an hour. I say okay Lord, this is a joke right?  It has to be, cause if its not a joke, then what was the point in going to school, why am I still going trying to get my MBA when ya dont even need a GED to wash dishes. Okay Lord, when can I laugh at the punch line, let me in on it please.


----------



## MSee (Sep 26, 2005)

_1 John 1:9 If we confess our sins, He is faithful and just to forgive us our sins, and to cleanse us from all unrighteousness._

If you have repented then you are forgiven honor God by accepting His forgiveness and walk out of the past. I know that sometimes it actually takes faith to accept His forgiveness when guilt is tormenting you. Remember satan would love for you to stay in bondage to your sin but you must get into the word of God know the truth and feel the freedom that it brings. As was mentioned before, sometimes we have to bare the concequences or God may even discipline us. It is like in the physical, some cuts heal with no scar but some gives keloids, sin is a spiritual wound to our soul. Psalms 51 is a passage I like when I feel like what you expressed.

ladydee36330, I feel for you. I will pray for your situation. A passage of scipture that comes to mind is Psalms 119 : 57 -96 and James 5: 11 _Behold we count them happy which endure. Ye have heard of the patience of Job, and have seen the end of the Lord; that the Lord is very pitiful, and of tender mercy._ Please keep the faith and see what the Lord does for you.


----------



## Poohbear (Sep 26, 2005)

JuJuBoo said:
			
		

> If you've asked for forgiveness, do not worry about it. While we do reap was we sow, God is never out to get you. He's a merciful God. He may allow us to go through the consequences of our sins, but he never wants you to suffer and won't allow anything to come on you that you can't bear.
> 
> Just think about it. If God was out to get us, we would have been "GOT" a long time ago!  He's had plenty of reason to wipe us *ALLLL* out, but it goes to show you how loving and merciful He is.


In total agreement.  I was just about to say something like this!


----------



## Kikootie (Sep 30, 2005)

God got angry and punished people in the old testament. The death and resurrection of Jesus put us under a new covenant and changed that. You should read Romans 7, it really opened my eyes about how God wants us to interpret our sin. We should not use forgiveness as a license to sin. God recognizes that sin is apart of our rebellious and dying bodies but knows our heart. He does not trip like we trip about sins. There is no condemnation to those who are in Christ. We just need to understand this, so that we don't get hung up in our sins and are become able to move on.


----------

